# Text aus JTextArea löschen ?



## Dr.Dirty (26. Jan 2006)

Hy, wie kann ich einen Text aus einer JTextArea löschen ? mit welcher methode ?

Kurz: das JTextArea bereinigen... (das es widr. eine schöne leere textarea ist) 

irgendwie finde ich diese methode einfach nicht...


----------



## thE_29 (26. Jan 2006)

jtextarea.setText("");


----------



## Macro (26. Jan 2006)

```
text.setText("");
```
sollte eigentlich funktionieren

P.S. Schau dir lieber mal SWT an (Eclipse). Damit lassen sich schönere und vor allem schnellere GUIs bauen. Aber für den Anfang ist SWING schon ok


----------



## Dr.Dirty (26. Jan 2006)

ja ich habe mir swing ausgesucht, da ich ein tool schreiben muss welches di TestArbeit eines riiisen guis (in swing) vereinfachen soll... kurz.. meine applikation sollte mittels der robot klasse das gui testen...

aus diesem grund bin ich mich einfach ein bisschen in di swing klassen am einarbeiten... bessergesagt ein bisschen am "pröbeln"...

danke ... hat funktioniert mit dem .setText("")....


----------



## The_S (26. Jan 2006)

Ohne ne Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten zu wollen, aber was ist in deinen Augen ein handfester Grund, der SWING so schlecht gegen SWT aussehen lässt?


----------



## AlArenal (26. Jan 2006)

Macro hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S. Schau dir lieber mal SWT an (Eclipse). Damit lassen sich schönere und vor allem schnellere GUIs bauen. Aber für den Anfang ist SWING schon ok



Selten in diesem Forum las ich ein subjektiveres und sachlich dabei so unfundiertes Statement. 

Ich empfehle sich mal einen Überblick über die Möglichkeiten mit Swing zu verschaffen, indem man sich zwei Stunden Zeit nimmt und in Ruhe die 22 Ausgaben der Swing Sightings durchgeht:

http://java.sun.com/products/jfc/tsc/sightings/


----------



## thE_29 (26. Jan 2006)

Jo, nimm lieder ein ext. Package was für viele ja schon ein Problem ist einzubauen und dann brings auf nem fremden Rechner zu laufen 

Noch mehr Schwierigkeiten, für diejenigen dies net wissen wies geht...


Aber nein, nehmt nicht die StandardAPI, nehmt was externes ...


----------



## AlArenal (26. Jan 2006)

Zumal man gerade als jemand, der noch nicht so viel Erfahrung hat, mit Swing den unbestreitbaren Vorteil hat, dass man massig gute ANleitungen, Bücher und Doku findet. 

Aber eigentlich wollten wir hier ja nicht wieder diese elendige Disse führen. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum viele ihre persönlichen Vorlieben immer als Doktrin zu verbreiten versuchen.

Es gibt nicht a priori DIE bessere Sprache und DAS bessere Toolkit. Solche Entscheidungen und Bewertungen sind nur im Rahmen eines gewissen Kontextes gültig und der kann beliebig variieren.


----------



## Macro (26. Jan 2006)

Ähm eigentlich wollte ich Swing nicht schlecht machen. Es sollte lediglich ein Hinweis zu einer Alternative sein (deswegen auch das p.s), die man sich eventuell später mal anschaun könnte.

Und zum Abschluss noch ein Statement: Wenn man ein wenig Fachliteratur durchblättert  stößt man immer wieder auf die Aussage dass sich Java auf dem Desktop wegen der Optik nicht durchgesetzt hat.

Bitte ANTWORTET NICHT auf diesen Post, da die eigentlich Frage des Threads beantwortet ist und ich hier eigentlich keine Diskussion lostreten wollte.


----------



## lin (26. Jan 2006)

wenn man nicht drauf antworten soll, dann lass es gleich bleiben und schreib gar nix hin. Und jetzt finito mit offtopic oder ein extra Thread öffnen.


----------



## thE_29 (27. Jan 2006)

Nur, noch ne letzte Frage!

Wo steht das??

Swing hat eh LnF also verstehe ich diese Aussage net ganz!


----------

